# 98 altima/ 240SX



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

ok i know these cars have the same engine. but would i be able to get a complete exhaust system for the 240sx and put it on the altima? the engine is a KA24DE. would the header work too?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nope. niether item will work.


----------

